# Aussie Native Orchids



## bench72 (Sep 21, 2008)

to complement the thread Aussie Native Flora, here are a couple of Orchids that were spotted in the bush. One thing which I am unable to share is the amazing fragrance that permeated the air around the park because there were so many Dendrobium orchids in bloom!!!

1. Dendrobium kingianum
a. plant -






b. flowers -





2. Dendrobium speciosum
a. inflorescence -





b. flower close-up - 





3. Pterosytlis sp. (aff. curta)
a. plants -





b. flowers (and seed pod) -





4. Pterostylis sp. (aff. baptistii)





and finally...

5. Pterostylis sp.






hope you enjoy getting to know a few of the locals 

cheers
tim


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 21, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for posting. :clap:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2008)

Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corbin (Sep 21, 2008)

Love to see native plants.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanx. Those are in a botanical garden right?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 21, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx. Those are in a botanical garden right?



That was my question! 

Thanks for the shots. Pterostylis BTW are quite easy in cultivation if you can source any.


----------



## bench72 (Sep 21, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Those are in a botanical garden right?



hmm... not quite, it's hard to describe the set-up... it's basically a park which is owned and looked after by a local council (ie small local government). It is free to go into this park and it isn't very big, but they have planned it in such a way that the path winds through the land so that you could be only 50 meters from where you started but it's a whole different environment.

glad, y'all are finding this little bit of Oz interesting


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! I personally like the Pterostylis the best.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 22, 2008)

very, very nice picts!!! I just like to see these dendros flowering so extensively  Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2008)

OK, better question. Those were planted there by human hands, right!?


----------



## bench72 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Eric, yes, this is a naturalised wo/man-made planting. Many of the Pterostylis though have gone really wild and they are all over the place... they seem to seed quite a bit... there were quite a number of seedpods maturing.. and it looks like they are spreading to other places where they weren't initially placed... bunch of weeds


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2008)

bench72 said:


> ... bunch of weeds



Weeds aren't included under CITES, right? Bring some over this way!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2008)

Kevin, I think they enforce CITES very diff in Canada than here so go for it!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice pics and plants!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Kevin, I think they enforce CITES very diff in Canada than here so go for it!



Yes, but not quite _that_ differently, unfortunately.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 23, 2008)

The Pterostylis are awesome.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a high quality speciosum, nice one!

Love the other photos too.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing..nice to see kingianum in the wild...the flowers on mine are identical to the ones you photographed. Quite the stand of Pterostylis!


----------

